# What's the relationship?



## debodun (Nov 24, 2016)

What relation would I be to my father's sister's step-son?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't think you would be related to him.

As far as I know the "step" business only applies to the immediate family of a man and his wife. ie stepbrother, stepmother, stepsister, stepfather.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2016)

I agree, aunt Bea. I think it ends there.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 24, 2016)

I think you are his step-cousin in law, twice removed 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## jujube (Nov 24, 2016)

In my family, you'd be a cousin.  Doesn't matter what the relation is, doesn't matter how far back the relation was, doesn't matter if there's no blood relation at all......if you're in the family, you're a cousin.  

Practically, I guess it matters what kind of history you and the step-son have.  Were you raised as cousins?  Did you guys grow up together?  Or was it a distant relationship?   In my opinion, if you grew up close, you're cousins.


----------



## Carla (Nov 24, 2016)

Father's sister would be your aunt, her son would be a cousin. Of course, there is no blood relationship but if he truly participates within the family, why wouldn't you consider him a cousin?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2016)

There is no relationship. You may of course consider him as a cousin and that would be very nice, but really he is not related to you.


----------



## Carla (Nov 24, 2016)

My mother's sister married a man that had a daughter from a previous marriage. We never thought of her as "unrelated", she is a cousin. I mean, technically, the others are correct. Had my aunt adopted her (she raised her) then legally, I guess she would be a cousin. She still would not be related by blood, but she is my uncles's daughter, therefore my cousin.

My husband was not the biological grandfather to my grandchildren yet he was their grandfather. He spent quality time with them on a regular basis and they loved him dearly. He taught them how to ride bike, never missed a concert or recital. They brought him broken toys and he would fix them, "pop-pop fix?" they used to say. They lacked any attention from their bio grandfathers. I guess I have a different take on relatives, this is why I say if someone participates as a member of the family, accept them. Rarely, to we have opportunity to choose them.

These comments are a little off-topic and not the technical answer to the question asked. IMO There are situations when "step" no longer applies.


----------

